# Problèmes divers dans Mail 2



## JPTK (3 Mai 2005)

Vous ne semblez pas trop en parler (faut dire que je suis très peu assidu en ce moment   ).

Est-ce qu'enfin on peut faire des mails mis en forme sans avoir un fichier joint à la con de type "part 1.1.1".

Gère-t-il correctement le HTML, les gifs entre autre ?

Est-il plus réactif que MAIL 1 que je trouve un peu mou du genoux ?

Merci


----------



## MacMadam (3 Mai 2005)

Mail 2.0 est clairement plus réactif que Mail 1.0. Et il était temps. De nombreuses fonctions ont été ajoutées. Enfin... je crois, car je ne les utilisais pas sur Mail 1.0 (comme le menu de la réduction de la taille des images...). Cela dit, il n'y toujours pas d'HTML à l'envoi, juste en lecture ou en attachments. Et j'ai eu droit à des GIF animés... figés :mouais: Par contre, chapeau bas à Spotlight et à la création des BAL intelligentes, entre autres.
Je ne suis pas spécialiste de Mail, mais j'ai posé mon avis ici >>


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2005)

Ok merci, toujours "archaïque" quoi, je ne le conseillerai pas donc et je reste sur Thunderbird.


----------



## tornade13 (3 Mai 2005)

jaipatoukompri a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci, toujours "archaïque" quoi


Salut JPTK

En quoi tu trouve Mail "archaïque"?? le 1 etait un peu lent je le conçois mais la version 2 est tres reactive des fonctions ont été implanté et pas des moindres.
Il ne gere pas le html en envoi mais je pense pas que ce soit une fonction premiere a un logiciel de mail........ enfin c'est mon avis


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> Salut JPTK
> 
> En quoi tu trouve Mail "archaïque"?? le 1 etait un peu lent je le conçois mais la version 2 est tres reactive des fonctions ont été implanté et pas des moindres.
> Il ne gere pas le html en envoi mais je pense pas que ce soit une fonction premiere a un logiciel de mail........ enfin c'est mon avis




Salut 

Bah tu vois, ne pas pouvoir envoyer un mail mise en forme (graisse, couleurs, etc...) sans qu'il soit accompagné d'un fichier bidon intitulé "part 1.1.1" c'est là que se trouve pour moi l'archaïsme. Ne pas pouvoir insérer un gif dans une page sans qu'il arrive figé ou en fichier joint (je sais plus) et sinon pour moi, faire un mail HTML, c'est le minimum qu'on puisse demander à un logiciel de messagerie aujourd'hui, j'aime bien mettre mes mails en forme, avec un minimum de mise en page.


----------



## tornade13 (3 Mai 2005)

J'avas essayé Thunderbird suite a news de macG bon j'avais trop accroché mais il ne gerait pas non plus les gifs animé...
Pour le html effctivement si tu en a l'utilité.


----------



## JPTK (3 Mai 2005)

tornade13 a dit:
			
		

> J'avas essayé Thunderbird suite a news de macG bon j'avais trop accroché mais il ne gerait pas non plus les gifs animé...
> Pour le html effctivement si tu en a l'utilité.




Il les gère parfaitement, tout comme le HTML.


----------



## juju palavas (5 Mai 2005)

je ne peux plus me servir de mail 2 ,au menu déroulant (forcer puis quitter est en rouge) ,il plante a chaque fois que je l'ouvre.
comment faire pour le réinstaller, avec le dvd tiger ?? je dois le supprimer, et refaire toute l'installation ou le telecharger si c'est possible


----------



## juju palavas (7 Mai 2005)

Tout d'abord merci de vouloir m'aider
......je n'ai fait que ça et plusieures fois reparer les autorisations.
comment faire pour le réinstaller mail 2 , tout simplement , 
je ne peux plus me servir de mail 2 ,au menu déroulant (forcer puis quitter est en rouge) il plante a chaque fois que je l'ouvre ,il y a cet infernal petit disque de couleur qui tourne.
comment faire pour le réinstaller, avec le dvd tiger ?? je dois le supprimer, et refaire toute l'installation ou le telecharger si c'est possible ou l'extraire si c'est possible


----------



## imacwesker (7 Mai 2005)

Bonjour,
Encore un chtit problème avec Tiger, mais cette fois c'est avec Mail 2. Il ne m'affiche pas de boîte d'envoi et cette option est toujours grisée dans BAL> Aller à> Boîte d'envoi... quelqu'un sait comment obliger Mail 2 à afficher la boîte d'envoi (comme le faisait Mail 1) ?
Merci


----------



## Dark Templar (7 Mai 2005)

Salut,
Moi Mail m'affiche la boîte d'envoi (c'est pareil pour la corbeille, les brouillons et les messages envoyés) uniquement quand il y a quelque chose dedans, c'est à dire quand il envoie des messages.


----------



## imacwesker (7 Mai 2005)

Salut 
Pourtant, chez moi la corbeille est toujours affichée, même quand elle est vide, et la boîte d'envoi n'est pas apparente, même quand j'envoie un message  Idem pour Brouillons qui n'apparaît jamais - mais ça, ça me dérange moins ^^


----------



## dodobis (7 Mai 2005)

A ce propos, savez-vous si on peut faire apparaître la liste des boîtes à droite (comme avant) et non à gauche?

PS: moi je vois TOUTES mes boîtes (brouillon, envoyé ....) même VIDES ... Je n'ai rien fait de spécial pour cela .....

ooups !!! La boîte brouillon n'est pas réapparue après fermeture/réouverture....


----------



## ragnarok (8 Mai 2005)

imacwesker a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> Encore un chtit problème avec Tiger, mais cette fois c'est avec Mail 2. Il ne m'affiche pas de boîte d'envoi et cette option est toujours grisée dans BAL> Aller à> Boîte d'envoi... quelqu'un sait comment obliger Mail 2 à afficher la boîte d'envoi (comme le faisait Mail 1) ?
> Merci


mail n'affiche la boite d'envoi que s'il y a quelquechose dedans !
c'est écrit dans l'aide !


----------



## dodobis (8 Mai 2005)

dodobis a dit:
			
		

> A ce propos, savez-vous si on peut faire apparaître la liste des boîtes à droite (comme avant) et non à gauche?


Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution?


----------



## CBi (8 Mai 2005)

Passage de Jaguar à Tiger aujourd'hui = DD reformaté donc installation "à neuf", qui s'est passée encore plus en douceur que ce que j'attendais. Installation des logiciels, des imprimantes, en un clin d'oeil !

Seule malheureuse exception = la récupération des mails. Sans utiliser de plug-in spécial, j'avais simplement créé une série de boites de classement dans Mail 1. Mail 2 refuse de les reconnaître....

Y-a-t-il une solution ?


----------



## YAYA L'imac (8 Mai 2005)

Tiger c'est super cool mais j'ai UN gros bug avec mail qui quitte inopinément 5 secondes après c'est terminé....impossible de voir mes mails...

 :love: Allez dites moi que quelqu'un a le même problême..


----------



## ToMacLaumax (8 Mai 2005)

YAYA L'imac a dit:
			
		

> Tiger c'est super cool mais j'ai UN gros bug avec mail qui quitte inopinément 5 secondes après c'est terminé....impossible de voir mes mails...
> 
> :love: Allez dites moi que quelqu'un a le même problême..



Salut,
RAS chez moi 
Mail 2 fonctionne parfaitement si ce n'est une petite lenteur, je trouve...
Clean instal
PB 1,5 GHz, 1,5 Go de Ram


----------



## juju palavas (9 Mai 2005)

mail ne reopnd pas du tout......mais alors pas du tout, permetez moi de reinstaler dvd  du itrge,
 etant donne que l'on peut pas extraitre  le mai 2 du dvd. (jai tout essailler et jai du faire des connerie il ne reponnd plus ....(a force de tairtifouiller) me conseiller vous de metre mail ,a la poubelle et de reistaller tiger avant l'arrive des mises a jour i


----------



## doojay (9 Mai 2005)

YAYA L'imac a dit:
			
		

> Tiger c'est super cool mais j'ai UN gros bug avec mail qui quitte inopinément 5 secondes après c'est terminé....impossible de voir mes mails...
> 
> :love: Allez dites moi que quelqu'un a le même problême..


Je te rassure (enfin si ça peux  ) moi aussi! Donc à moi la clean install


----------



## mattthieu (9 Mai 2005)

d'après

http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/mail/

c'est bon, mail 2 gère le html à l'envoi. mais vous semblez dire le contraire... bizarre
*extrait :**Composition des messages en HTML *
Composez de nouveaux messages au format HTML.


----------



## MacMadam (9 Mai 2005)

mattthieu a dit:
			
		

> http://www.apple.com/fr/macosx/features/mail c'est bon, mail 2 gère le html à l'envoi. mais vous semblez dire le contraire... bizarre
> *extrait :**Composition des messages en HTML*
> Composez de nouveaux messages au format HTML.



Ok, eh bien, dis-nous comment tu fais  Because la seule chose possible actuellement, c'est de choisir la police, de modifier tes couleurs et la taille des caractères. D'autre part, ils n'en parlent même pas dans l'Aide... Chose encore plus curieuse, c'est que dans la version US de cette page, on peut lire :

*HTML Message Composition*
Mail uses the Safari engine to format newly composed email using HTML.  

Or dans l'Aide de Safari, on ne fait mention que de :

_"Lorsque vous surfez sur Internet, vous pouvez avoir envie de communiquer certaines des pages Web que vous visualisez à d'autres personnes. Il vous suffit de choisir Fichier > "Envoyer le contenu de cette page par courrier électronique" et Safari insère le contenu de cette page Web dans un courrier électronique dans l'application Mail. Vous n'avez plus qu'à indiquer le destinataire et à envoyer le message."
_ 
Si quelqu'un a une piste ? ...


----------



## JCR (9 Mai 2005)

Dans Safari, menu "Fichier" > Envoyer le contenu de cette page par courrier électronique
C'est tout


----------



## riton90 (9 Mai 2005)

Je sais pas si la nouvelle est déja passée , mais une nouvelle version du plug in httpmail est dispo pour tiger....
Si ca avait deja été annoncé désolé...
http://sourceforge.net/project/shownotes.php?release_id=326078


----------



## kathy h (9 Mai 2005)

Bien mieux que httpMail ( d'ailleurs cela n'a jamais bien marché pour moi ) il y a : 
MacFreePOPs  1.5 ; compatible tiger et qu'on trouve ICI


----------



## MacMadam (9 Mai 2005)

Merci, mais en quoi est-il mieux que HttpMail ? D'après les captures d'écran du site, je crois comprendre qu'il s'agit d'un module externe à Mail, alors qu'Http - si je me souviens bien - était intégré au programme même. Me trompe-je


----------



## chupastar (9 Mai 2005)

En effet, ton logiciel semble etre moi bien que le plugion httpmail; ça évite d'avoir deux programmes qui tournent à la fois... et ça a toujours tres bien marché chez moi! Je ne changerais pas.


----------



## kathy h (9 Mai 2005)

si pour vous httpMail fonctionne et bien gardez le, c'est plus pour ceux qui n'ont jamais réussi à récupèrer leur courrier hotmail.com  via httpMail que ce soft s'adresse.

c'est tres simple d'utilsatiion : on règles les paramètres dans Mail comme c'est indiqué dans le manuel et ensuite on lance le soft une seule fois ( c'est tout ce qu'il y a à faire ) et c'est fini, Mail récupère vos courriers hotmail.

L'intérêt de ce soft c'est que justement que ce n'ests pas un plugin Mail et ne le fait donc jamais planté ( et puis comme il est compatible panther et tiger, si on l'avait avant tiger il ne cause aucun problème à Mail ce qui est loin d'être le cas de httpMail qui a foutu une sacré pagail à tous ceux qui ne l'avait pas supprimé avant de passer à tiger. 

ensuite chacun fait ce qui lui plait


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2005)

Bien d'accord avec kathy : les plug-ins sont des sources d'ennuis répétées.
Quant on change de version de logiciel :
- soit le logiciel est "méfiant" et désactive les plug-ins jusqu'à leur mise à jour
- soit le logiciel n'est pas méfiant et les plug-ins peuvent bien planter ...
Qui plus est, FreePOPs est petit et peu gourmand ...


----------



## blueblood (9 Mai 2005)

Bonjour à tous
je me suis jeté sur Tiger et Mail pour pouvoir enfin faire une recherche express dans mes mails, pas comme dans Entourage qui mettait 2 minutes parfois à me sortir un message en recherche avancée

Seul souci, apres avoir tout migré..... pas moyen d'avoir mes messages .mac sur Mail 2 !

si j'ai bien pu créer tous mes comptes .pop précédemment présents dans Entourage, en revanche, mon adresse.mac (jbgiraud@mac.com) pas moyen de la créer dans mail, aussi bien en Pop, en Imap, qu'en ".mac".  il n'arrive ni à toucher le SMTP, ni le POP. pendant ce temps, là, Entourage, quand je le réouvre, n'a aucun souci.

Je précise que je suis derriere un firewall, au bureau. mais c'est quand meme incroyable de penser que le programme d'Apple n'arrive pas à gérer mon compte .Mac, quand Entourage le gere parfaitement. 

quelqu'un a t'il une idée d'une modif de config à faire ?

merci à tous


----------



## blueblood (9 Mai 2005)

2 précisions : 
j'ai bien sur fait une clean install
et je suis membre de macgénération depuis 2001, sauf que quand je viens plus sur les forums pendant X semaines (trop de boulot !) je suis zappé.... et hop je repars à 0 ! ouin....


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2005)

[MODE=Apparté] Je ne savais pas que l'on était zappé si vite ... Tu connais la limite temporelle ?
[/MODE=Apparté]

Si tu es derrière un firewall, ce dernier bloque peut-être les connexions IMAP (cela m'est arrivé).
Pour voir si tu peux te connecter en POP, tu peux essayer dans le terminal avec telnet.
Voici un exemple de session. En gras c'est ce que j'ai entré :

bompi@Iquique:tmp [608]$ *telnet mail.mac.com 110*
Trying 17.250.248.64...
Connected to mail.mac.com.
Escape character is '^]'.
+OK Netscape Messaging Multiplexor ready
*USER a.hitchcock@mac.com*
+OK password required for user a.hitchcock@mac.com
*pass ton_mot_de_passe*
+OK Maildrop ready
*quit*
+OK
Connection closed by foreign host.
bompi@Iquique:tmp [609]$

Si tu arrives à ce genre de choses, c'est que tu peux te connecter au serveur POP de .Mac et que c'est un problème avec Mail. Sinon, c'est que c'est un problème genre firewall (¿ porqué ? ¡ no sé !).

Pour le SMTP, n'oublie pas que la connexion doit être sécurisée et authentifiée (donc coche les cases correspondantes).


----------



## blueblood (9 Mai 2005)

merci pour la réponse, j'ai bien sur essayé en POP, comme en Imap, et en .mac.

mais rien ne passe;

pourtant tous mes autres serveurs pop passent, eux... curious. et bien sur, ca continue à marcher via Entourage.


en revanche, chez moi, ca marche nickel.

donc c pas Mail en soi, mais une faiblesse de Mail et de .Mac réunis, ce qui craint à donf quand meme...


----------



## BigBrotherX (9 Mai 2005)

Bonsoir a tous, comme beaucoup mon seul probléme d'installation de Tigre c'est fait autour de Mail et de httpmail ! Pour résoudre cela j'ai viré le dossier Mail de mon user et je suis reparti sur un neuf et vide de tous messages.

Il me reste 1 probléme, quand je veux effacer certain messages à different niveau des dossiers ils se grisent mais ne disparaissent jamais ! Les reconstructions n'y font rien et impossible de les déplacer (cela les duplique !). On peut annuler l'effacement et le relancer mais rien n'y fait ces fantômes sont toujours là !

Je n'ai pas lu de probléme similaire dans les forums :-(

Quelqu'un connait un moyen de "forcer" les éffacements ?

Merci de vos réponses

Pierre


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2005)

Juste au cas où (te vexe pas hein ?) : c'est bien mail.mac.com et pas pop.mac.com qu'il faut mettre.

Bizarre ton truc, quand même. Je n'ai eu aucun problème jusqu'ici.

Et je n'en aurai pas car j'arrête mon abonnement .Mac, d'ailleurs


----------



## bompi (9 Mai 2005)

C'est sur un compte POP ou IMAP (ou .Mac) ?


----------



## pèrejc (9 Mai 2005)

Il m'est arrivé la même chose en réinstallant ma panthère  .
tu peux supprimer les messages par ctrl+clic (clic droit) sur un dossier, ou "éliminer les messages supprimés" (menu bal).  
Dans "BAL spéciale" des comptes il faut activé la suppression des messages. 
Tout ceci est valable pour mail1, je pense que mail2 doit avoir un fonctionnement identique. Tu confirmes?   
@+


----------



## etudiant69 (9 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> Et je n'en aurai pas car j'arrête mon abonnement .Mac, d'ailleurs


Je peux savoir pourquoi?  Car j'hésite à m'en prendre un.


----------



## juju palavas (9 Mai 2005)

blueblood a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour à tous
> je me suis jeté sur Tiger et Mail
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2005)

etudiant69 a dit:
			
		

> Je peux savoir pourquoi?  Car j'hésite à m'en prendre un.


Tout simplement parce que je ne l'utilise pas ...
Et je ne l'utilise pas car chaque fois que j'ai essayé c'était très très lent.

Je suis habitué à faire des transferts de fichiers, bookmarks, adresses, mails etc. entre systèmes, machines et tout ça (Linux, FreeBSD, Windows, Solaris, BeOS et MacOS X voire un peu de QNX) et donc je m'organise. Et .Mac ne m'a jamais simplifé cette tâche. La synchronisation a toujours été pour moi absconse (doublons, triplons, quadruplons   ). Après des annés avec un Palm, c'était vraiment nul.
J'utilise par ailleurs GMail pour la messagerie (gratuit, 2 GB, bien fait et pub discrète). Et mon P910i pour la synchron iCal/Address Book.

Donc pas besoin de 99¤ pour un service que j'estime mauvais.


----------



## BigBrotherX (10 Mai 2005)

pèrejc a dit:
			
		

> Il m'est arrivé la même chose en réinstallant ma panthère  .
> tu peux supprimer les messages par ctrl+clic (clic droit) sur un dossier, ou "éliminer les messages supprimés" (menu bal).
> Dans "BAL spéciale" des comptes il faut activé la suppression des messages.
> Tout ceci est valable pour mail1, je pense que mail2 doit avoir un fonctionnement identique. Tu confirmes?
> @+


 
Bingo, le ctrl-click sur le dossier de BAL efface bien les messages  j'avais pensé à essayer sur les messages le ctrl-click mais pas sur les dossiers !

Par contre je ne trouve pas la définition de "BAL spéciale" dans les onglets des préférences de comptes !

merci bien pèrejc je recommence à y voir clair dans mes messages


----------



## Ubique (10 Mai 2005)

Ouffff ! J'ai enfin trouvé un deuxième point vraiment critiquable de Tiger.
Si le système est dans l'ensemble une mise à jour exceptionnelle, les remarques des uns et dès autres permettent de ce faire une idée de ce qui pourrait être amélioré...
Donc, en plus de Dashboard dont la gestion du français et des Widgets est vraiment nulle, il y a un problème avec Mail 2 :
Mail 2 propose des dossiers intelligents à la iTunes. Et ils sont... excellents.
Mais il y a un gros problème qui m'interroge sur la capacité d'Apple à vraiment assumer ses propres innovations. Les dossiers intelligents ne peuvent pas être déplacés dans une hiérarchie de dossiers et ne peuvent pas non plus fusionner avec les règles... C'est tout à fait incroyable et cela rend cette fonction peu intéressante malgré sa puissance.
Voilà, un petit coup de gueule, mais pas bien méchant ;-)


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2005)

Je suis d'accord sur le fait que créer une arborescence de dossiers virtuels pourrait être intéressant (j'aimerais bien en tous cas).
Mais je crois que de la part d'Apple c'est quasi-délibéré. Les dossiers virtuels sont justement faits pour contourner l'arborescence.

Bon, cela étant, j'aimerais bien cette fonctionnalité car je suis du genre "rangeur" et je le fais ainsi avec Thunderbird. Mais comme Mail est n fois plus rapide que Thunderbird et que la fonctionnalité des dossiers virtuels est vraiment au point, je ne vais sans doute pas retourner à Thunderbird.


----------



## chouchou (10 Mai 2005)

Ce que je trouve vraiment dommage, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas déplacer à la mano un mail dans un dossier intelligent...


----------



## ficelle (10 Mai 2005)

chouchou a dit:
			
		

> Ce que je trouve vraiment dommage, c'est qu'on ne puisse pas déplacer à la mano un mail dans un dossier intelligent...



ce serait completement illogique vu que les dossiers intelligents correspondent à des recherches...


----------



## chouchou (10 Mai 2005)

Je sais. Et c'est surtout impossible parce qu'un dossier intelligent ne contient physiquement aucun message. En fait je voyais plus le concept où en déplaçant le message dans le dossier intelligent, le message se verrait alors intégrer automatiquement des métadonnées lui permettant d'être rattachée à la recherche gérée par le dossier intelligent.

Pas clair et pas évident sans doute...


----------



## CBi (10 Mai 2005)

Faute de réponse, j'ai cherché une solution et fini par trouver tout seul =

il suffisait simplement de mettre tout le dossier Mail (dans Library) à la poubelle. Un nouveau lancement de Mail 2.0 recrée un dossier Mail à partir de zéro, qui accepte cette fois d'importer les messages du dossier Mail de la version 1.0 sans problème.

Les dossiers corrompus,... un souvenir de Mac OS 8 dont je me serais passé. Enfin, espérons que ce n'est qu'un défaut de jeunesse.


----------



## bompi (10 Mai 2005)

pas mal, comme idée. Ce ne serait pas un dossier intelligent mais une autre notion.


----------



## hermios (10 Mai 2005)

Ben moi, c'est le contraire qui m'est arrivé: impossible de quitter mail. Il a fallu forcer
Sinon, aujourd'hui, grosses difficultés à envoyer des mails...


----------



## pampelune (10 Mai 2005)

Vérifiez que vous n'avez pas installé de plugins. Si c'était le cas dans Panther et que vous avez fait une install / archive, ne cherchez pas plus loin ;-)


----------



## jcs (10 Mai 2005)

Salut à tous,

J'ai eu le même pb au départ. Et depuis que j'ai updaté mon antispam Intego et enlevé le plugin MailPriority, je n'ai plus aucun souci. Bon courage.


----------



## pampelune (11 Mai 2005)

Je confirme : si vous aviez MailPriority, ça plante au démarrage.
Faites une recherche par spotlight et balancez tout


----------



## r e m y (11 Mai 2005)

bompi a dit:
			
		

> pas mal, comme idée. Ce ne serait pas un dossier intelligent mais une autre notion.


un dossier intelligent ET "apprenant", c'est à dire qu'il apprendrait au fur et à mesure des messages qu'on lui donnerait à digérer à auto-adapter ses critères de recherche (un peu comme la fonction "indésirables")


----------



## Forenheit (11 Mai 2005)

Oh Oui ! Continuez, j'aime çà


----------



## chouchou (11 Mai 2005)

r e m y a dit:
			
		

> un dossier intelligent ET "apprenant", c'est à dire qu'il apprendrait au fur et à mesure des messages qu'on lui donnerait à digérer à auto-adapter ses critères de recherche (un peu comme la fonction "indésirables")



Merci, je ne cesse de le répéter, je ne comprends pas pourquoi l'apprentissage des logiciels à reconnaître le spam ne s'appliquerait pas à d'autres critères. Imaginons qu'on déplace un certains nombres de mails à l'expéditeur identique vers un dossier, Mail pourrait par exemple proposer voire créer automatiquement une règle filtrant les prochains mails de la même manière.

Je pense que ces processus d'apprentissage sont le futur de l'informatique grand public...


----------



## Ubique (11 Mai 2005)

Oh la bonne ambiance. Comme quoi, Puma ou autre aura encore des arguments pour nous faire acheter une mise à jour...
On glisse un fichier dans un dossier intelligent. 3 solutions*:
1 - S'il contient des métadonnées incompatibles, nous en sommes informés et le fichier ne peut pas y figurer.
2 - S'il est possible de mettre à jour les métadonnées du fichier, cela nous est proposé.
3 - S'il est possible de mettre à jour la requête correspondant au dossier intelligent, cela nous est proposé.

Et hop, voilà le système le plus "intelligent" du marché, car cette fonction sera bien entendu accessible dans tous les logiciels utilisant "Spotlight 2", dont le Finder ;-)
On a le droit de rêver un peu non !?


----------



## Nathalex (11 Mai 2005)

Ubique a dit:
			
		

> Les dossiers intelligents ne peuvent pas être déplacés dans une hiérarchie de dossiers



et si tu fais BAL -> Nouveau dossier de boites intelligentes, cela ne répond pas à tes attentes ?


----------



## shahtooh (11 Mai 2005)

Le principe du dossier intelligent est justement de permettre de court-circuiter la hiérarchie habituelle ou absente que nous mettons en place. En ce sens, souhaiter qu'une hiérarchie de dossiers intelligents existe est tout bonnement hérétique!

En ce sens, les règles et les dossiers intelligents différent fondamentalement, eux aussi.

Par contre, le fait de pouvoir "marquer" certains liens entre fichiers est une évolution plus que probable de spotlight. Je ne sais plus où j'ai lu qu'Apple y travaillait, notamment sur un système de "marquage" par simple glisser-déposer de deux fichiers à lier.

En somme, donc, tout comme jadis avec iTunes, l'utilisation de spotlight requiert un abandon complet des repères classiques de gestion de fichiers, et une focalisation sur leurs points communs.

Et, en ce sens, l'effort fait, c'est tout bonnement jouissif!


----------



## Forenheit (11 Mai 2005)

Voui, voui, çà devient trop bon


----------



## riton90 (11 Mai 2005)

ca marche chez vous httpmail?? pas chez moi....


----------



## hugo76 (11 Mai 2005)

no no & no a part planté mail à la fermeture...

schuss


----------



## juju palavas (11 Mai 2005)

......j'ai  pratiquement tout essayer ,pour faire marcher mail 2 sur tiger (mail 2 ne répond pas) après avoir réinstaller tiger avec le dvd, après avoir riper les plug in mail priority, après avoir mis a la poubelle mail 2 puis le réinstaller , avec pacifist ,mail 2 ne répond toujours pas ????alors j'abandonne.
je retourne a entourage ,mais problème ? quand je clique sur un lien de boite au lettre dans une quelconque fenêtre, cela ne fonctionne pas , je suis obliger de faire un copier coller pour le mettre sur la fenêtre d'entourage , question comment faire pour que le lien d'adresse mail fonctionne automatiquement sur entourage


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Tu as fait une mise à jour de ton système ou une installation depuis zero ? Y a pas de raison qu'il ne marche pas,...


----------



## juju palavas (11 Mai 2005)

....... NON ! je n'ai pas fait de clean instal ?? ce ne  doit  pas être nécessaire ; pour que cela fonctionne.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Une mise à jour n'est jamais conseillée, ca peut créer ce genre de problème justement,...

Essaie déjà de créer un nouveau compte et de voir si Mail fonctionne correctement comme ca.


----------



## juju palavas (11 Mai 2005)

deja fait  helas  mais peut tu répondre a ma question  sur entourage ?? (je fait un deuil momentané sur  tiger ) j'attend la mise a jour.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Mai 2005)

Aucune mise à jour ne corrigera ton problème, c'est installation de base le problème   

Pour avoir Entourage comme programme par défaut pour les eMail, tu dois passer par les préférences de Mail et sélectionner Entourage, pas très pratique.


----------



## juju palavas (11 Mai 2005)

merci Florent je vais essayer le pas très pratique, je me prend trop la tète depuis 2 jours.


----------



## pampelune (11 Mai 2005)

essaye de redémarrer Entourage, parfois le clic ne marche plus, mais après c'est bon (si tu l'as sélectionné dans les préf comme mailer par défaut)


----------



## juju palavas (11 Mai 2005)

merci encore ami.
 Je suiverais plus tard tes bons conseils.


----------



## kathy h (11 Mai 2005)

riton90 a dit:
			
		

> ca marche chez vous httpmail?? pas chez moi....



et bien essaye "MacFreepops" ( je donne le lien plus haut )


----------



## kathy h (11 Mai 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> merci encore ami.
> Je suiverais plus tard tes bons conseils.



tru n'aurais pas le pluging httpmail par hasard?  tu dis avoir viré Mail priority il ne t'en resterais pas un autre ?  il faut tous les virer


----------



## pampelune (11 Mai 2005)

Je pense aussi que si mail plante c'est un pb de plugin


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> tru n'aurais pas le pluging httpmail par hasard?  tu dis avoir viré Mail priority il ne t'en resterais pas un autre ?  il faut tous les virer




Exact, ça sent un problème avec HTTPMail. Une amie a eu les même symptomes et après avoir supprimé HTTPMail, tout est revenu dans l'ordre...

En fait, HTTPMail n'est pas encore compatible avec Tiger


----------



## kathy h (11 Mai 2005)

NightWalker a dit:
			
		

> Exact, ça sent un problème avec HTTPMail. Une amie a eu les même symptomes et après avoir supprimé HTTPMail, tout est revenu dans l'ordre...
> 
> En fait, HTTPMail n'est pas encore compatible avec Tiger



si si maintenant il y a une version compatible tiger mais c'est récent. personnellement je prefère "MacfreePOPs" car ce n'est pas un plugin


----------



## NightWalker (11 Mai 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> si si maintenant il y a une version compatible tiger mais c'est récent. personnellement je prefère "MacfreePOPs" car ce n'est pas un plugin



Thanks dear  je le dirai à ma copine demain...


----------



## macmaniac (12 Mai 2005)

Outre une petite instabilité de mail sur des gros e-mails, il y a quelque chose que je trouve pas pratique du tout: c'est le visualiseur d'activité. Maintenant pour suivre l'envoi d'un message il faut ouvrir cette fenetre pas pratique du tout.pourquoi apple n'a pas mis une barre d'état ou une petite animation a coté d'envoi de courrier comme elle sait si bien le faire.Bon à part ça Tiger c putot cool?


----------



## JCR (12 Mai 2005)

Dans la version 2 de Mail, lorsque tu envoie un mail, le dossier "Eléments envoyés" se transforme en "Envoi en cours" le temps de l'envoi. Ensuite, le dossier redevient "Eléments envoyés". 
Pour l'envoi (au moins), il est là ton repert d'activité

Bonne journée
JCR


----------



## hlionel1fr (13 Mai 2005)

au secour
je viens d'acheter la derniere version de os x soit le tiger et a mon grand regret je ne peux plus envoyer mes mails via entourage et meme par mail 2.0 alors que sous 10.3.9 ca ne poser aucun probleme.Pour les recevoir j'y arrive par contre quand je veux les envoyer voici le message d'erreur qui s'affiche:
Le serveur SMTP pour «*lionel@yahoo*» ne reconnaît aucune des méthodes d'authentification prises en charge par Entourage. Pour envoyer des courriers, essayez de désactiver l'authentification SMTP dans les paramètres du compte, ou demandez à votre administrateur.

Une erreur inconnue (5530) est survenue

Je suis comme un fou,je suis allé sur le forum d'apple ou beaucoup de monde a le meme probleme j'ai essayé plusieurs choses mais rien ne marche,je vous demande de l'aide...

cordialement
lionel


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mai 2005)

Merci de lever les yeux sur la page principale et de faire une recherche...  je ferme.

Je perds mon temps depuis ce matin a regrouper tous les threads des memes problemes ou apps ensemble... merci de regarder


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mai 2005)

J'ai installé Tiger dès sa sortie sans aucun problème (réinstallation complète du système). Depuis lors, je n'ai rien installé sur mon système.

Mais depuis 2 jours, Mail ne démarre plus (la roue multicolore tourne à l'infini et je dois faire un "Forcer à quitter"). Snif!


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mai 2005)

Et si tu traches le .plist de l'appli ? 



PS - Coucou lio


----------



## Vladrow (13 Mai 2005)

hlionel1fr a dit:
			
		

> Le serveur SMTP pour «*lionel@yahoo*» ne reconnaît aucune des méthodes d'authentification prises en charge par Entourage. Pour envoyer des courriers, essayez de désactiver l'authentification SMTP dans les paramètres du compte, ou demandez à votre administrateur.



Deux choses me chagrinent et peuvent expliquer ton problème:

1- Que est ton fournisseur d'accès internet ? Il est possible qu'il ne t'autorise pas à utilser le serveur smtp de yahoo. Dans ce cas, ce n'est pas grave sers toi de celui de ton FAI.

2- Le plus souvent, il ne doit pas y avoir de méthode d'identification (saus si tu as pris cette option de sécurité auprès de ton FAI) 

En résumé pour mail tu ouvres la fenêtre Mail/Préférences/Serveur d'envoi: Réglage du serveur  

Là tu dois avoir ton serveur smtp du genre smtp.FAI.fr
Port du serveur: normalement 25
Utiliser ssl : non
Authentification : aucune.

Normalement ton FAI doit pouvoir te confirmer ces informations.

Bon courage.


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu traches le .plist de l'appli ?
> 
> 
> 
> PS - Coucou lio


Avant de le faire, quelles informations le système perd-il quand on supprime un .plist?


----------



## supermoquette (13 Mai 2005)

juste tous tes comptes pourquoi ? si tu fais ça t'as intérêt a backuper avant


----------



## hlionel1fr (13 Mai 2005)

En résumé pour mail tu ouvres la fenêtre Mail/Préférences/Serveur d'envoi: Réglage du serveur  

Là tu dois avoir ton serveur smtp du genre smtp.FAI.fr
Port du serveur: normalement 25
Utiliser ssl : non
Authentification : aucune.




Je suis a l'etranger et mon probleme est apparu a la suite de la mise a jour tiger avant depuis 10.3.1jusqu'a 10.3.9 ca marchait parfaitement et avec les memes reglages
a savoir sur entourage.
maintenant j'ai parametré mail de la meme maniere que entourage et la je peux recevoir mais pas emmetre.
j'ai esséye ce que tu m'a dit et cela ne fonctionne pas n on plus
je suis vraiment enervé.

merci de l'aide tout de meme et avis aux amis


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Et si tu traches le .plist de l'appli ?


C'est fait. Mail démarre parfaitement et je n'ai rien perdu!
Merci Angie :love:


----------



## Modern__Thing (13 Mai 2005)

Au plaisir Lio :love:


----------



## juju palavas (13 Mai 2005)

(Posté par *Modern__Thing*
_Et si tu traches le .plist de l'appli ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)

svp comment tracher le plist de l'appli je comprend pas ????
_


----------



## Lio70 (13 Mai 2005)

juju palavas a dit:
			
		

> (Posté par *Modern__Thing*
> _Et si tu traches le .plist de l'appli ?
> 
> 
> ...


Dans le répertoire /Users/ton_nom/Library/Mail/ il y a 2 fichiers portant l'extension "plist" : il faut les supprimer...


----------



## juju palavas (13 Mai 2005)

merci lio j'y vais


----------



## Mgx (13 Mai 2005)

Vous allez certainement me traiter de (censuré) de petit switcheur du dimanche, mais dans un grand élan de médiocrité notoire, j'ai viré Mail de mon zoli Mac . Utilisant Thunderbird, j'en voyais pas l'utilité.:rose: Et oui, la fatigue, tout ça..
Et puis finalement, Thunderbord j'aime pas. Je sais, je suis chiant 

Bref, dorénavant je tente de remettre la main sur Mail, mais point moyen. Dans le disque de Software fourni avec mon zoli iBook, j'ai beaucoup de mal à distinguer tout ça.... help! 

Y a t-il moyen de retrouver Mail sur les CD d'installation fourni avec l'ordi? Ou dois je réinstaller tout les softwares?
Peut-on télécharger Mail sur le net? ( j'ai un peu cherché, mais.. )

Bonus Track : Mail 2 & Panther, l'amour fou?


----------



## juju palavas (13 Mai 2005)

merci encore, lio cela fait deux jours que je galere ,et tout marche maintenant ,grace a a tes precisions et ainsi qu'a vos bon conseil a tous


----------



## MacMadam (14 Mai 2005)

J'ai lancé Mail 2.0, comme d'habitude. Et quelle ne fut ma surprise quand j'ai constaté que mes sous-dossiers avaient disparu ! Les dossiers que j'ai créé sont bien là, mais il manque mes sous-dossiers. Via Spotlight, j'ai pu constaté que les mails répertoriés dans ces sous-dossiers sont toujours dans Mail, mais aucunes traces visibles. Moi qui avait pris le temps de bien classer mes mails, c'est rapé. Que faire ? Où les trouver ? Comment les reclasser (afin qu'ils soient visibles, autrement que via Spotlight, soit un par un). Quelqu'un a déjà eu ça  Si ça continue comme ça, je passe à Thunderbird, pire à Entourage :hein:

PS : je précise que je n'ai rien téléchargé (Mail priority, httpmail, etc., etc.)


----------



## polo50 (14 Mai 2005)

Apparament mail 2 est à dompter encore ! il faut changer quelques habitudes et surtout virer les plugs in incompatibles ! malgré cela j'ai pu constater quelques autres désagrément le principal est que mail 2 fonctionne différament avec les comptes .mac  ; Il me semble (mais j'en suis presque sur) qu 'on ne peu plus virer les mails .mac sur son mac sans que ceux ci disparaissent du serveur .mac ! donc faites gaffe si vous avez plusieurs macs et que vous faites le ménage dans votre BAL .mac les mails disparaitrons de tous vos macs et du serveur . mac aussi .

Sinon j'ai eu pas mal de plantage aussi  mail quittais inopinement la j'ai virer des plugs in et notament MailPriorityPanther.mailbundle  et ça à l'air d'être plus stable à suivre ...


----------



## supermoquette (14 Mai 2005)

MacMadam a dit:
			
		

> J'ai lancé Mail 2.0, comme d'habitude. Et quelle ne fut ma surprise quand j'ai constaté que mes sous-dossiers avaient disparu ! Les dossiers que j'ai créé sont bien là, mais il manque mes sous-dossiers. Via Spotlight, j'ai pu constaté que les mails répertoriés dans ces sous-dossiers sont toujours dans Mail, mais aucunes traces visibles. Moi qui avait pris le temps de bien classer mes mails, c'est rapé. Que faire ? Où les trouver ? Comment les reclasser (afin qu'ils soient visibles, autrement que via Spotlight, soit un par un). Quelqu'un a déjà eu ça  Si ça continue comme ça, je passe à Thunderbird, pire à Entourage :hein:
> 
> PS : je précise que je n'ai rien téléchargé (Mail priority, httpmail, etc., etc.)


les BAL ont changées de format il faut les réimporter, ça marche sans problème sauf qu'apple aurait mettre un import automatique pour son propre soft de mail


----------



## Modern__Thing (14 Mai 2005)

Mgx a dit:
			
		

> Vous allez certainement me traiter de (censuré) de petit switcheur du dimanche, mais dans un grand élan de médiocrité notoire, j'ai viré Mail de mon zoli Mac . Utilisant Thunderbird, j'en voyais pas l'utilité.:rose: Et oui, la fatigue, tout ça..
> Et puis finalement, Thunderbord j'aime pas. Je sais, je suis chiant
> 
> Bref, dorénavant je tente de remettre la main sur Mail, mais point moyen. Dans le disque de Software fourni avec mon zoli iBook, j'ai beaucoup de mal à distinguer tout ça.... help!
> ...


 Oui, sur l'installation 

Ou alors en utilisant un logiciel pour ouvrir les .pkg d'install sans rien d'autre ---> Pacifist (voir sur VersionTracker  )


----------



## doojay (16 Mai 2005)

Modern__Thing a dit:
			
		

> Oui, sur l'installation
> 
> Ou alors en utilisant un logiciel pour ouvrir les .pkg d'install sans rien d'autre ---> Pacifist (voir sur VersionTracker  )


Ou bien en faisant comme ci indiqué 
Modern__Thing, tu n'aurais pas changé ton avatar par hasard?


----------



## Anonyme (16 Mai 2005)

Ca y est j'ai enfin réimporté mes messages dans mail 2 aprés etre passé sur tiger
Néanmoins ils se mettent automatiquement dans un dossier appelé XXX@mac.com
hors le serveur que j'utilise s'appelle xxx@hotmail.com ( j'utilise httpmail)

comment fusionner ces 2 BAL


merci à tous


----------



## MacMadam (18 Mai 2005)

Je n'arrive pas à trouver mes mails, autrement que par Spotlight. Comment s'appelle théoriquement le dossier où se trouvent tous les mails ? Merci à celui qui sait


----------



## alfred (20 Mai 2005)

~/biblio/mail/Mailboxes/ les dossiers .mbox


----------



## Jdrien (20 Mai 2005)

alfred a dit:
			
		

> ~/biblio/mail/Mailboxes/ les dossiers .mbox


Alors moi, la première fois dans Mail 2, j'ai voulu importer...nada ! Alors j'ai tout revirer de mail 2(bib), rebelote...il me laisse alors choisir mon dossier contenant mes BALs, et résultat : j'ai bien tous mes mails dans mes dossiers/classements perso, mais rien dans mes BALs reception et envoi...dans lesquelles j'avais créé des sous-dossiers...rien de rien...:-(
C'est vrai que le changement est + important que de Jaguar à Panther, donc je n'ai pas fait de copies individuelles des dossiers de ma bib car à priori l'organisation n'est pas du tout la même...alors c'est vrai qu'ils auraient pu faciliter la tâche parce que là...entre la migration et s'habituer à la nouvelle version, déjà que j'avais du mal avec celle de Panther, son organisation...m'enfin...
Quelqu'un aurait il eu le même souci ? un indice ? 
Merci d'avance...


----------



## Jdrien (21 Mai 2005)

Jdrien a dit:
			
		

> Alors moi, la première fois dans Mail 2, j'ai voulu importer...m'enfin...
> Quelqu'un aurait il eu le même souci ? un indice ?
> Merci d'avance...


Bon, je réponds à moi même...il faut que j'importe 1 à 1 les différents dossiers correspondant aux différentes BAL que j'ai créées...J'ai même récupéré mes comptes initialisés ! Et je regarde un peu l'ai de Mail Panther, pour mieux comprendre celle de Tiger ! :-D J'ai plus qu'à faire des "move" pour retrouver mon organisation précédente....
Bon we


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2005)

qq'un aurait une soluce?????
quand j'envois un message via mail 2 ( j'utilise httpmail)
il ne se met pas automatiquement dans le dossier messages envoyés

   

aurais-je raté qquechose ou missunderstanfing,,,


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2005)

Salut,

Après recherche, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème du jour.
Ce matin, lorsque j'ai voulu ouvrir mail, le message :

_Mail ne peut pas mettre vos boîtes aux lettres à jour car votre dossier de départ est saturé. Avant d'utiliser Mail, faites de la place dans votre dossier de départ. Supprimez les documents non nécessaires ou déplacez-les vers un autre volume."_

Est apparu.

Là ou cela me chagrine, c'est que le disque sur lequel se trouve mon système (10.4.1) possède encore 12, 05 Go de libres, ce qui me semble bien suffisant.

Je suis bien tombé sur ce post de notre vénéré Bilbo, mais le lien qu'il donne ne fonctionne pas. Et si mes souvenirs sont bons, reconstruire Mail ne peut se faire que quand Mail est actif ?

Afin d'être complet, je précise que j'ai à peu près tout essayé : reconstruire les autorisations, viré le fichier "com.apple.mail.plist" (même si pas de rapport flagrant, pourquoi pas ?), vidé le dossier "mailboxes", redémarré... Toujours pareil.

Je n'aimais pas du tout la première version de Mail, pour des tas de "petites" raisons de ce genre, et pensais que cette nouvelle version allait enfin se comporter correctement. Visiblement, ce n'est pas le cas. On peut dire ce que l'on veut de Entourage, mais force m'est de constater qu'avec l'appli de Microsoft je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Mai 2005)

Quoi? Que vois-je? L'Amok a posté depuis plus d'une heure... et n'a obtenu aucune réponse! On en a banni pour moi que ça.

Allez, nioub's de tout bords, utilisateurs convertis, affirmés; à vos claviers, à vos archives: problème l'Amok a rencontré, réponse il doit avoir dans les plus brefs délais. 

Bon, plus sérieusement, Mail 2 archive chaque email dans un seul fichier, as-tu essayé d'en retirer pour alléger ta boîte Mail?


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2005)

1-check si tes autorisations à toi sont bonnes (utilitaire disque ne répare que les autorisations du système, pas des utilisateurs).

2-sors le dossier mail de la Bibliothèque, vire les prefs encore une fois, crée un compte propre et réimportes tes mailboxes


----------



## Amok (25 Mai 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> 2-sors le dossier mail de la Bibliothèque, vire les prefs encore une fois, crée un compte propre et réimportes tes mailboxes



J'ai effectué la manip préconisée par le squonce  , et c'est bon. Mais c'est quand même lourdingue...  :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (25 Mai 2005)

macosx, c'est un peu notre windows à nous


----------



## tabasko (26 Octobre 2005)

Bonsoir, j'ai eu deux fois le probl&#232;me depuis la sortie de mail2 et les 2 fois un reboot &#224; suffit pour corriger la situation ... a quand la 3eme fois ... &#231;&#224; je pourrai vous dire si je suis &#224; l'abri ou pas


----------



## superyoyo (26 Octobre 2005)

J'expose mon problème :
J'ai deux BALs, une Exchange qui fonctionne bien et une POP qui a des soucis.
Je ne vois plus mes e-mails dans ma BAL POP, la boîte affiche 0 élément, mais si je fais une recherche (mac par exemple), les messages correspondants à la recherche apparaissent comme par magie !
Je comprends pas d'où vient le problème.


----------



## cham (28 Octobre 2005)

Aaaaaah !!!   (bonjour)

J'ai une seule adresse @laposte.net configurée en imap dans mail 2 (tiger donc). Mon problème : Mail n'affiche pas les messages dans la boite de réception. Ou alors quelques fois au démarrage, mais il suffit que j'affiche un autre dossier (ou BAL). Messages envoyés, corbeille... : ok. Pourtant j'ai bien l'indication du nombre de nouveaux messages.

J'ai viré les prefs plein de fois, réinstallé Mail, aucun plugin... Rien à faire. Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?   

Question annexe : pourquoi la boîte "sent messages" de Mail n'utilise pas la boîte "courriers envoyés" de laposte, c'est dommage. Mais c'était déjà le cas sous panther. 

cham


----------



## cham (31 Octobre 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Mail n'affiche pas les messages dans la boite de réception.



Personne ne voit ?  

En fait j'arrive à voir les messages en sélectionnant la boîte de réception puis menu BAL > Reconstruire. Mais si j'en affiche une autre puis reviens sur la boîte de réception, les messages ne s'affichent plus (je suis obligéé de la reconstruire).


----------



## cham (4 Novembre 2005)

Heeeeelp ! Personne ne voit de solution ? Sniff. :rose:


----------



## delta (4 Novembre 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaah !!!   (bonjour)
> 
> 
> Question annexe : pourquoi la boîte "sent messages" de Mail n'utilise pas la boîte "courriers envoyés" de laposte, c'est dommage. Mais c'était déjà le cas sous panther.
> ...



Bonjour Cham,

Dans ton compte LaPoste, sélectionne la BAL Sent.
Puis Menu BAL / Utiliser cette BAL pour / Messages envoyés

Et voici .... Mail fusionne "courriers envoyés" et "sent messages " !

@+


----------



## delta (4 Novembre 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> Personne ne voit ?
> 
> En fait j'arrive à voir les messages en sélectionnant la boîte de réception puis menu BAL > Reconstruire. Mais si j'en affiche une autre puis reviens sur la boîte de réception, les messages ne s'affichent plus (je suis obligéé de la reconstruire).



Rebonjour Cham,

Va dans les Préférebcers Avancées de Mail pour ton compte LaPoste : 
Peux tu vérifier que le menu "conserver une copie des messages pour consultation hors connexion" est réglé sur 'tous les messages & PJ" ?

Je parie que c'est réglé "ne conserver aucune copie d'aucun message".

Tout est il désormais parfait ?

@+


----------



## kathy h (4 Novembre 2005)

depuis que je suis en 10.4.3 Mail quitte tr&#232;s souvent, pour rem&#233;dier &#224; cela j'ai fait le m&#233;nage dans mes messages, r&#233;par&#233; les autorisations et comme &#231;a n'a rien chang&#233; j'ai r&#233;installer par dessus la 10.4.3 ( delta) la 10.4.3 combo hier soir, je pensais le probl&#232;me r&#233;gl&#233; et bien non :  Mail vient de nouveau de quitter tout seul comme un Grand .. 

En fait Mail est  ouvert ( mais application ferm&#233;e et non quitt&#233;e ) et il  quitte tout seul, sans raison 
Donc la 10.4.3 combo n'a pas r&#233;gl&#233; le probl&#232;me.

Quant &#224; jeter les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de Mail c'est gal&#232;re car je serai oblig&#233;e , ensuite de recr&#233;er tous mes comptes Mail et toutes mes r&#232;gles  et je n'en ai pas envie.

Si vous avez des id&#233;es , moi je n'en ai plus 

Si il y a une m&#233;thode pour jeter les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de mail sans perdre aucun r&#233;glages je suis preneuse ??


----------



## delta (4 Novembre 2005)

Kathy, 
Ton pb existe t il si tu travailles sous une autre session ?
As tu vid&#233; tes BAL Poubelle & Courrier Ind&#233;sirable ?
@+


----------



## kathy h (4 Novembre 2005)

delta a dit:
			
		

> Kathy,
> Ton pb existe t il si tu travailles sous une autre session ?
> As tu vidé tes BAL Poubelle & Courrier Indésirable ?
> @+




oui j'ai tout vidé et fait un grand ménage et non je n'ai pas encore essayé sous une autre session car il faudrait que j'y reste la journée puisque Mail quitte pluseurs fois par jour mais parfois ne quitte pas pendant des heures, donc pas évident.
et puis surtyout sous 10.4.2 je n'avais aucun problème, c'est depuis le passage en 10.4.3 que Mail quitte.

J'aimerais comment savoir comment faire pour pouvoir jeter les préfdérences de Mail et retrouver tous mes règlages ?


----------



## delta (5 Novembre 2005)

Tu es passée de 10.4.2 à 10.4.3 comment ?
Par MAJ logiciels ?
Par MAJ Delta ?
Par MAJ Combo ?
La dernière solution est la plus prudente.

Mais ton pb peut avoir son origine dans un courrier reçu depuis la MAJ : regarde les mails en html ou avec pièce Jointe ...


----------



## delta (5 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> J'aimerais comment savoir comment faire pour pouvoir jeter les préfdérences de Mail et retrouver tous mes règlages ?



Quitte MAIL
Va dans Kathy/Library/Mail : Effectues une copie de sauvegarde de ce dossier Mail.
Va dans Kathy/Library/Preferences/com.apple.mail.plist : Déplaces cette préférence vers ton Bureau

Tu dois réinscrire alors tes paramètres de comptes Mail. 
Tes autres réglages sont préservés (règles, etc.)

Reste à tester ; good luck !


----------



## cham (14 Novembre 2005)

cham a dit:
			
		

> J'ai une seule adresse @laposte.net configurée en imap dans mail 2 (tiger donc). Mon problème : Mail n'affiche pas les messages dans la boite de réception. Ou alors quelques fois au démarrage, mais il suffit que j'affiche un autre dossier (ou BAL). Messages envoyés, corbeille... : ok. Pourtant j'ai bien l'indication du nombre de nouveaux messages.
> 
> J'ai viré les prefs plein de fois, réinstallé Mail, aucun plugin... Rien à faire. Pouvez vous m'aider svp ?



Problème réglé avec la 10.4.3 (pour ceux que ça peut intéresser). C'est bien la première fois qu'une mise à jour me résout un bug. Enfin, c'est cool.


----------



## jol (20 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> depuis que je suis en 10.4.3 Mail quitte très souvent, pour remédier à cela j'ai fait le ménage dans mes messages, réparé les autorisations et comme ça n'a rien changé j'ai réinstaller par dessus la 10.4.3 ( delta) la 10.4.3 combo hier soir, je pensais le problème réglé et bien non :  Mail vient de nouveau de quitter tout seul comme un Grand ..
> 
> En fait Mail est  ouvert ( mais application fermée et non quittée ) et il  quitte tout seul, sans raison
> Donc la 10.4.3 combo n'a pas réglé le problème.
> ...





J'ai le même pb depuis la 10.4.3, en plus de ça, j'ai constaté que mes courriers indésirables n'était plus déplacés de manière automatique vers le boite de courriers indésirable (mes préférences sont pourtant en mode auto)

Et, rien à voir avec mail, depuis la 10.4.3, tout est devenu plus lent, et les ventilos du G5 n'arrêtent pas de s'emballer... Bref vivement la prochaine Maj


----------



## kathy h (20 Novembre 2005)

bon j'ai fini par jeter les préférences et le dossier " Mail" et dans le nouveau "Mail" j'ai importé mes boites aux lettre et mes règles,  depuis Mail quitte moins souvent mais continue de quitter tout seul de temps en temps ( faut dire que chez moi il est ouvert 24h sur 24 ) j'espère que la 10.4.4 qui doit arriver bientôt règlera ce problème.
Avant la 10.4.3 Mail était ouvert 24 sur 24 et jamais il ne plantait.


----------



## jol (26 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> bon j'ai fini par jeter les préférences et le dossier " Mail" et dans le nouveau "Mail" j'ai importé mes boites aux lettre et mes règles,  depuis Mail quitte moins souvent mais continue de quitter tout seul de temps en temps ( faut dire que chez moi il est ouvert 24h sur 24 ) j'espère que la 10.4.4 qui doit arriver bientôt règlera ce problème.
> Avant la 10.4.3 Mail était ouvert 24 sur 24 et jamais il ne plantait.




En fait, le pb n'est toujours pas résolu ... ça me fais vraiment "chier" de tout réimporter les boites, les comptes et les règles. Il va falloir tout trier ! et je fonctionne avec 6 adresses e-mail ...

Les problemes s'aggravent sur Mail 2.0.5 depuis la 10.4.3

> Impossible de modifier les préférences de mail (courrier indésirable, règle)
> le menu de mail n'apparait pas...
> lenteur d'affichage...
> bref  : pleins de choses bizarre


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2005)

jol a dit:
			
		

> En fait, le pb n'est toujours pas résolu ... ça me fais vraiment "chier" de tout réimporter les boites, les comptes et les règles. Il va falloir tout trier ! et je fonctionne avec 6 adresses e-mail ...
> 
> Les problemes s'aggravent sur Mail 2.0.5 depuis la 10.4.3
> 
> ...


À chaque fois que j'ai eu des pépins avec Mail, c'est à dire pas souvent, c'était dû aux plugins. Si tu en as, mets le dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/Mail/_Bundles_ sur le bureau et reteste Mail.


----------



## kathy h (26 Novembre 2005)

je n'ai aucun plug in pour Mail, et je n'avais aucun problème avant la 10.4.3, j'ai pourtant crée un nouveau dossier " Mail" en important mes boites aux lettres, et le problème est revenu , il quitte plusieurs fois par jour et c'est chiant.


----------



## JediMac (26 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> je n'ai aucun plug in pour Mail, et je n'avais aucun problème avant la 10.4.3, j'ai pourtant crée un nouveau dossier " Mail" en important mes boites aux lettres, et le problème est revenu , il quitte plusieurs fois par jour et c'est chiant.


Peut-être un trop plein de méls .


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> Peut-être un trop plein de méls .



justement non car j'ai fait le ménage , je suis à court d'idée, 

j'ai par ailleurs  vidé tous  les caches utilisateurs  via " Tiger Cache cleaner" pensant que cela pouvait provenir d'un cache corrompu, j'ai utilisé le premier degré, il y a 3 degré sur ce soft : un ménage leger, puis medium et enfin la totale:  je vais essayer de virer tous les caches même les caches system et on verra bien.. 

je me demande si le problème ne vient pas des boites aux lettres elles même, puisque je les ai importé après avoir viré le dossier " Mail" j'ai ensuite importé mes différents règlages alors peut-être que j'ai importé le problème mais quel problème ?


----------



## niconono (28 Novembre 2005)

As tu essayé de reconstruire les BAL (menu BAL) ?

Quelle version precise de Mail as-tu ? Sur la 10.4.3, ca devrait etre: " Version 2.0.5 (746/746.2) "


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

niconono a dit:
			
		

> As tu essayé de reconstruire les BAL (menu BAL) ?
> 
> Quelle version precise de Mail as-tu ? Sur la 10.4.3, ca devrait etre: " Version 2.0.5 (746/746.2) "




reconstruire les BAL : c'est bien la seule chose que je n'ai pas encore faites ( ça apporte quoi concrêtement ? et surtout ça fait quoi exactement?) et oui j'ai bien la vesrion 2.0.5

en fait je pense avoir presque tout essayé( voir mes différents message )  puisque j'ai même refait la 10.4.3 combo par dessus, et ce problème de mail qui quitte  plusieurs fois par jour est survenu juste après la MàJ en 10.4.3;


----------



## niconono (28 Novembre 2005)

kathy h a dit:
			
		

> reconstruire les BAL : c'est bien la seule chose que je n'ai pas encore faites ( ça apporte quoi concrêtement ? et surtout ça fait quoi exactement?) et oui j'ai bien la vesrion 2.0.5
> 
> en fait je pense avoir presque tout essayé( voir mes différents message )  puisque j'ai même refait la 10.4.3 combo par dessus, et ce problème de mail qui quitte  plusieurs fois par jour est survenu juste après la MàJ en 10.4.3;



euh je sais pas trop ce que ca fait, mais en tout cas j'avais essayé une fois pour voir et ca n'avait rien effacé  

Essaye de voir si une regle ne serait pas responsable en les desactivant puis en les remettant progressivement ..

Si j'ai une appli apple qui marche c'est bien mail !


----------



## kathy h (28 Novembre 2005)

moi aussi mail marchait à merveille avant la 10.4.3 : il était ouvert 24 h sur 24 et ne plantait jamais. 
aujourd'hui il est ouvert 24 sur 24 et quitte plusieurs fois par jour ( au moins 10 fois ) 
quant à mes règles j'en ai déjà supprimé plus de la moitié,
je viens de reconstruire les BAL


----------



## jol (28 Novembre 2005)

JediMac a dit:
			
		

> À chaque fois que j'ai eu des pépins avec Mail, c'est à dire pas souvent, c'était dû aux plugins. Si tu en as, mets le dossier Départ/Bibliothèque/Mail/_Bundles_ sur le bureau et reteste Mail.




Ok ça marche: j'ai viré 2 plugins Mail.apetizer et mailTag et tout remarche correctement (je n'est même pas essayé de savoir lequel provoquait les bugs)

J'ai juste gardé le plugin pour hotmail (httpmaii)

Nickel, Merci


----------



## JediMac (29 Novembre 2005)

jol a dit:
			
		

> Ok ça marche: j'ai viré 2 plugins Mail.apetizer et mailTag et tout remarche correctement (je n'est même pas essayé de savoir lequel provoquait les bugs)
> 
> J'ai juste gardé le plugin pour hotmail (httpmaii)
> 
> Nickel, Merci


Pour info, j'utilise actuellement les 2 sans problème après les avoir mis à jour.


----------



## fredolewolf (18 Janvier 2006)

salut tt le monde, g 1ptit pb avev mail, depuis que je l ai configuré pour lire mes mail s sue le 9, j arrive bien a recevoir des mails mais pas a en envoyer!! ya t il qqun ki peut maaider?


----------



## silverkingz design (30 Janvier 2006)

et moi j'ai mail qui me demande de le configurer comme la premiere fois.
il a planté en me disant que le dossier (x) etait plein (en fait mon hd principal etait quasi plein)...
depuis, quand je le redémarre, il me demande de le configurer.
tout les messages semblent etre là, dans user/mail/messages...
comment faire pour le redemarrer sans avoir à reconfigurer mes boites et tout réimporter?
merci.
aidez-moi, svpppppp..........c'est la merde sans messagerie !

merci


----------



## Eugène13 (17 Février 2006)

Bonjour,
J'ai reçu mon iMac CoreDuo 20 pouces.(10.4.5)
J'ai transféré mon viel iMac G4sur le nouveau.(10.3.9)
Tout fonctionne à merveille à part mail qui est d'une lenteur extrême:hein:.
Y-a-t-il une manipulation à faire ? Passage de mail 1 à mail 2 ?
Quelqu'un a-t-il eu les mêmes soucis que moi ?


----------



## Laurent_h (13 Mars 2006)

Eugène13 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> J'ai reçu mon iMac CoreDuo 20 pouces.(10.4.5)
> J'ai transféré mon viel iMac G4sur le nouveau.(10.3.9)
> Tout fonctionne à merveille à part mail qui est d'une lenteur extrême:hein:.
> ...



J'ai moi aussi fait une MAJ 10.3.9 --> 10.4.5
Résultats concerant Mail, c'est beaucoup plus lent qu'avant, surtout le compte .Mac lorsque je reçois des images (1-2 Mo).


----------



## Ploumette (24 Avril 2006)

Bonjour !

Eh bien ... je n'ai trouvé réponse à mon problème alors, je me décide à l'exposer, puisque l'endroit est approprié !... 

Revenant de vacances, après avoir allumé le mac comme d'habitude, j'ouvre donc Mail ... des tas de mails indésirables sont apparus, et ... là ... *KERNEL PANIC !!!*  

Je rédémarre ainsi qu'il me l'est conseillé ... ça a mouliné un moment puis apparaît le Finder ... 

J'ouvre alors Mail ... et alors là ... :hein:  :

http://img163.imageshack.us/img163/1731/screenshot016cy.jpg

J'ai alors compressé mes dossiers et me suis empressée de les graver sur CDS ... je relance Mail ... rebelote de ce message ... :hein: 

J'ai viré le mail.plist ... rien à faire, rebelote ... :hein: 

J'ai réparé les autorisations, et nettoyé ... rebelote ... :mouais: 

En un mot ... que me conseillez-vous ?...  

Ce message m'empêche d'avoir accès à la reconstruction des BAL !!! 

Merci de vos aides car, l'idée de devoir fouiller sur le CD d'installation, pour récupérer l'appli ... me décourage car c'est en fichier invisible et depuis 10.4, ils apparaissent à l'état de fantôme ... :hein: 

J'espère obtenir votre aide donc ... bonne journée ...


----------



## delta (24 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,

Appuie sur la touche Majuscule (shift) et ouvre Mail.
Tu devrais pouvoir éliminer le coupable et reconstruire les BAL.
Merci de nous tenir informé de la guérison.
Good luck.



			
				Ploumette a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour !
> 
> Eh bien ... je n'ai trouvé réponse à mon problème alors, je me décide à l'exposer, puisque l'endroit est approprié !...
> 
> ...


----------



## TheraBylerm (24 Juin 2006)

Hello, hello !

Je viens de passer avec succès à Tiger (mieux vaut tard que jamais, je sais, mais je n'en avais pas besoin avant...)

Tout a l'air de fonctionner sur mon Pwb 1.33, si ce n'est que Mail est INCROYABLEMENT LENT ! Y'a t'il une raison à ça ?

Je précise: j'ai fait une clean install, suivi d'un "transfert" de tout mon ancien DD panther lorsqu'on me l'a demandé dans le menu install. Donc, j'ai retrouvé toutes mes prefs, mes mails (soit une très grosse quantité), etc... dans mail 2.

Quelqu'un sait pourquoi ? Mail 1 était carrément plus véloce et stable de surcroît que cette nouvelle mouture...


----------



## delta (24 Juin 2006)

TheraBylerm a dit:
			
		

> Hello, hello !
> 
> Je viens de passer avec succès à Tiger (mieux vaut tard que jamais, je sais, mais je n'en avais pas besoin avant...)
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Puis je te suggérer un peu de ménage (car Mail 2 "traduit" les fichiers Mail 1 en un autre format pour permettre à SpotLight d'indexer le contenu de ton courrier") :

Voici ce que suggère AppleKbase :
http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=301315

@+


----------



## TheraBylerm (25 Juin 2006)

delta a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> Puis je te suggérer un peu de ménage (car Mail 2 "traduit" les fichiers Mail 1 en un autre format pour permettre à SpotLight d'indexer le contenu de ton courrier") :
> 
> ...



Hello, hello,

merci pour ta réponse... je vais suivre ton conseil; ceci dit, j'ai commencé par desactiver spotlight dans mail, et ça va déjà un tout petit peu mieux...


----------

